# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Spindle Selfeeder của Sugino

## nzhuhu

Thân Chào Toàn Thể Anh Em. Chúc Anh Em nằm trên hay nằm dưới cũng đều kiếm tiền kha khá mùa WorldCup này.
Mong anh em giúp mình với, mình có thể sử dụng bộ Selfeeder của Sugino ES5 làm spindle phay được không? Nó chuyên là khoan.
Chân thành cám ơn ý kiến đóng góp của các anh em.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Được nhe bạn

----------


## nzhuhu

Anh em ơi cho mình hỏi với, cái thằng Direct Drive Spindle là sao vậy ? Mình thấy nó không phải là Built-In vậy thì phải sắp xếp ra sao khi phải gắn motor và thủy lực để đạp nhả dao. Mình tìm trên google nhưng chưa hình dung ra là phải sắp xếp như thế nào. Xin cảm ơn mọi người.

----------


## nzhuhu

Bác nào chuyên Spindle chỉ em với !!!

----------


## hung1706

Direct driven spindle nôm na hiểu là truyền động trực tiếp sử dụng khớp nối, nối trực tiếp với cốt motor. 
Theo em thì hiện tại đã tiếp xúc 2 dạng như hình dưới. 







Chỗ khoanh tròn là chỗ đạp xuống để nhả/kẹp dao.

Nếu được thì anh up hình phần cơ cấu đạp dao up lên thì dễ tư vấn hơn ạ

----------


## nzhuhu

Lâu quá không gặp em Hung1706, khỏe không em, dạo này làm gì rồi. Thì anh đang có con heo HSK của em đó và 1 con DirectDriveSpindle. Anh tính độ cho nó DDS luôn nhưng mà anh thắc mắc là đạp dao như thế nào đó. Không lẻ làm Tay U đạp vào chổ em khoanh tròn đó ah, làm tay U là phải có Ben Hơi hay thủy lực rồi sườn mini cho nó nữa....

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dạo này em cày như trâu mà vẫn nghèo cháy túi  :Big Grin: . Con HSk của em thì nó là dạng belt driven spindle nên phải kéo qua đai, cái cục màu trắng phía trên là ben thủy lực đó anh, kích thủy lực vào là nó đạp xuống ah (em chưa test nhưng có anh kia thử rồi ạ). 
Nếu anh muốn cho kéo trực tiếp thì em sợ là không được ạ.

----------

